# top 20 GSD invitational



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Anyone been to the top 20 GSD agility invitational? It's only the third year of this and I don't know much about it. I've been invited, but don't know if I can go due to time and money constraints. Are only 20 dogs running? It's weird that it's on a Wed evening. I have to look into the cost of a flight for me and my dog as I can't get off work long enough to drive there. I suspect I won't be going.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats!!! I only do USDAA so I've never been  I wish USDAA would do something like this.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I only do AKC. I don't have time to do USDAA too - darn work getting in the way of my dog stuff! The concept of doing national stuff is fun, but it's very hard for a lot of people to travel like that.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Where is it? I'm surprised it's a Wednesday night too- do they want people to go? 
Well if you do decide to go- good luck! And congrats either way!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It's just north of Denver,CO. It doesn't sound like it's part of any other event, which makes it weirder to be on a Wed evening.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

GSD Nationals is there in October- looks like it might be part of that?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, at least last year (as far as I recall) the Top 20 invitational was part of GSD Nationals. There is a full agility trial there (all breed, I think) and then they run the Top 20 Invitation as a special, separate, part of the trial. I _think_ MRL participated in it last year, but I might be wrong in that.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It's very confusing.... There are a bunch of invitationals.....I have been invited to some but mostly (of course) the ones that are too far away for me to attend!!!!

But I'm going to the GSDCA Nationals for 2013, in the Philadelphia area so can't wait


----------

